# Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel



## maxmueller92 (28. September 2012)

Hi,

Nachdem mir die X-Serie und die Gothic-Serie zum Hals raushängt, sehe ich mich grad nach neuen Spielen um. Rennspiele werde ich in nächster Zeit nichts außer NfS MW oder CMR 1&2 spielen, Strategie kenne ich nur C&C (macht mit aber langfristig keinen Spaß) und bei Simulationen muss ich erstmal mit LockOn Fc2 klar kommen. Die beiden oben genannten Serien haben mir durchaus Spaß gemacht, weshalb etwas ähnliches ganz gut wäre. Meine Eltern erlauben mir Fsk 16, solang es kein Shooter ist (C&C TW is ja uncut auch ab 18 - sowas geht auch). Mir ist gerade nach einem Düsteren, Atmosphärischen Spiel, wo man auch mal ne Gänsehaut bekommt oder schiss hat ne Tür zu öffnen  Nur leider fällt mir da kein nicht-shooter ein....Ein sehr realitätsnahes Strategiespiel würde mir auch gefallen. Grafik vielleicht ab 2005/6, solange die Texturen schön gemacht sind und das Spiel flüssig läuft ist alles ok; wobei mir X: DB immer noch gut gefällt. Mein Pc verkraftet eigentlich jedes Spiel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Doom³ oder FEAR Reihe? SH.. übersehen mit FSK 16


----------



## StackaMo (28. September 2012)

Also ein Grusel-Nicht-Ego-Shooter ab 16 fällt mir jetzt spontan nicht ein aber wenn dir Gothic getaugt hat kann ich nur The Witcher (2) empfehlen. Vielleicht kein Horror aber total atmospährisch und mitreißend. Hat zwar ne USK von 18/16 aber als Rollenspiel gehts anscheinend ja okay


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Silent Hill 3? Gibt es aber nur über Ebay oder ... .


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## prof2061 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

kein gothic.. dan gibts doch noch RISEN   ansonten Witcher 2 (ich würde gleich den zweiten anfangen, den ersten nachzuholen hat mir iwie kein spaß gemacht hab da nach 2-3 stunden aufgehört der 2. hingegen ist super).
Ansonten einer von den Beiden neuen Batman spielen würde auch ins schema passen.


----------



## tankster (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Ich kann imer wieder Stalker empfehlen. Du hast aufjedenfall schiss nachts alleine rumzulaufen


----------



## Low (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Stalker mit den Complete Mods


----------



## prof2061 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

da war doch was... ahja kein shooter


----------



## GxGamer (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Darkness Within 2. Gruselig, kein Shooter (Adventure in Ego-Perspektive), knackigste Rätsel ever.


----------



## Low (29. September 2012)

Wofür steht die 92 in seinem Namen?


----------



## maxmueller92 (29. September 2012)

Nicht für mein Alter, hätte ich vielleicht sagen sollen. Ja, mit Stalker liebäugle ich auch schon seit ein par Wochen, aber ich wollte mein "neues" Spiel zocken wann ich will und nicht wenn meine Eltern weg sind. Die anderen Games schau ich mir mal an


----------



## iNsTaBiL (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Also Stalker kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. In dem Spiel fühlt man sich gleich zu Beginn immer bedroht. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten in der Todeszone zu sterben. Nur in Unterschlüpfen fühlt man sich etwas wohler


----------



## Low (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*


Dark Souls
TES Skyrim
Risen
Half Life
Batman Arkam Asylum+City
Condemned
Amnesia
Slender


----------



## Diablokiller999 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Adventures: Scratches, Black Mirror Serie, Sanitarium
1st-Person-Adventures : Amnesia, Penumbra 1+2, Dear Esther
RPGs : The Witcher 1+2

Fallen mir so ausm Stehgreif ein, Amnesia & Co sind keine Shooter im eigentlichen Sinne


----------



## maxmueller92 (21. November 2012)

Danke für die Vorschläge, zu Weihnachten gibts das ein oder andere Spiel.


----------



## MaggerHD (24. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Vorschlag: Oblivion
Alternativ: Skyrim, Witcher, Stalker


----------



## Ich00 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Da der Thread ja eh nochmal hochgeholt wurde schließe ich mich mal an:

Deine Beschreibung passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt zu Dark Souls.
Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber nen klasse Spiel.
Falls das nichts für dich ist:
Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*

Alan Wake!!!..

Düster, Atmosphäre,Geile Grafik, FSK 16 

Dark Souls ist keinesfalls zu Empfehlen, totaler Technik ausfall auf dem PC..


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Atmosphärisches Spiel*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> (...)
> Dark Souls ist keinesfalls zu Empfehlen, totaler Technik ausfall auf dem PC..


Mit DSFix und Gamepad spielt es sich super! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## maxmueller92 (26. November 2012)

DS kommt schon seit einigen Tagen sicher zu weihnachten 
Dazu noch Skyrim und Witcher 2, ein bissl CS und eine HD7950


----------



## neflE (26. November 2012)

Meine Tipps wären:
- Alan Wake (einfach geil. Und Super Stimmung)
- so wie auch das Add On, Anerican  Nightmare (ist aber gerade so 10€ Wert, finde ich)
- Slender (am besten nachts) und auch die Slendermansshadow-spiele sind ganz gut.
- SCP-B ich glaub 81 oder so ist für 20min Spielspaß auch gut zu gebrauchen 
- Limbo vielleicht auch noch, ist zwar eher n Rätsel Jump n Run, aber es macht Super viel Spaß. 

Ja und wenn du noch einStrategiespiel suchst kannst du dir ja mal Civilisations V angucken, vielleicht auch IV wenn es dich interessiert. 
Das sind aber Rundenbasierende Strategiespiele, ist nicht so jedermanns Sache.

ich hoffe da ist ein Bischen was dabei 
Aber Slender lässt eig an besten in deine Beschreibung und es kostet ja auch nichts. Und Wie gesagt Alan Wake ist auch geil


----------



## maxmueller92 (27. November 2012)

Ja Alan Wake schau ich mir mal an. Slender....Bei mir kommt dann immer irgendwann der Punkt, wo ich mich nur noch im Kreis drehe, auf ihn warte, und mich wenn er da ist trotzdem erschrecke


----------

